# Retro MTB looking for a new home



## Ciar (11 Aug 2018)

Hi all,

I recently took possession of one of my old bikes, it’s been siting in my brothers garage for a number of years gathering dust.

To get to the point I won’t ride it and would rather not take it to the dump, so if anyone wants a free bike it’s yours. Obviously pick up only in London.

Drop me a pm if interested please


----------



## alm47 (21 Aug 2018)

Hi, I don't know how to PM. I am interested if it is still available. I live in North London. 

Actually it's not for me but a friend who had a bit of a hard time but he needs a bike to commute and hopefully it'll help find his feet..

Fingers crossed it's available and your close! Leo


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2018)

Mod Note:
Hi @alm47, welcome to CC.
The PM feature of the forum is the "Start a conversation" option on a member's profile.
As a new member, you need a few post first to enable this feature, I think 3 or so.
Note that some members lock their profile, so the only way is for them to start a conversation with you.


----------



## alm47 (21 Aug 2018)

Good shout; thanks for that! It makes sense.

Appreciate you reaching out.. One more question if that's okay; should i put a username on each post or the reply function will do?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2018)

alm47 said:


> Good shout; thanks for that! It makes sense.
> 
> Appreciate you reaching out.. One more question if that's okay; should i put a username on each post or the reply function will do?


Hi!
You can use either the reply function, or the quote function, or the @symbol to tag a member.
Any more questions do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

Like this, @Ciar someone is Interested in your bike matey.


----------



## Ciar (22 Aug 2018)

alm47 said:


> Hi, I don't know how to PM. I am interested if it is still available. I live in North London.
> 
> Actually it's not for me but a friend who had a bit of a hard time but he needs a bike to commute and hopefully it'll help find his feet..
> 
> Fingers crossed it's available and your close! Leo



hiya mate,

The bike is still available but i am actually of on holiday Saturday, so happy to contact you once i get back.


----------

